# Goodman Model Phk036-1



## Guest (Jan 22, 2004)

I Am Having A Problem. Just Purchased Home Heating Unit Was Working Fine For A Couple Of Days, Then The Heat Stoped Working. When I Try It Just Blows Cold Air. When I Turn It Off It Keeps Blowing Cold Air. Need Some Help To Figure Out Whats Wrong.


----------



## Steve Wiggins (Jan 17, 2004)

Mobile Home?


----------



## Bjd (Dec 19, 2003)

Hard to tell from here with out a little more information.

Open up the unit and give us a little more on the blinker code, as to what the units shut down on.

BJD


----------

